# 1st IUI Planning appointment - what happens



## melbel (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi All

I have come to the top of the list for IUI and have what I am assuming is my planning appointment tomorrow, i'm excited but very nervous. Please could someone tell me I can expect to happen? I know that the appointment is about an hour long but that's all I know! I've left it so late to post as I suffer really badly with anxiety and didn't want to give myself 2 much time to dwell on things.Will they e doing more tests or is the appointment just to discuss when the treatment will start?Will it start quite soon after this appoontment?I'm having the treatment at BCRM in Bristol.
Many Thanks in advance
Mel x


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

hi hun- had my first iui last month so not as clued up as other ladies - but our first appointment (this is NHS funded) we went and just talked to them, he told us that we would be doing a natural cycles of iui as i was ov'ing and just chatted about what would happen, then from that appointment we were due in to start iui when i was next ov'ing, so it was 2 weeks later from the appointment.  Lots of luck!! xx


----------



## warbabe (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi Mel,

It seems like so long ago I had my first appointment and now on my 4th IUI. From memory it was just a chat since I had all the test done prior to this. They explained in detail about IUI and what to expect. Mine have all been medicated IUI and with menopur not clomid. I don't have regular cycles and they said results where better with menopur than clomid. However I remember this being a bit of a shock due to the injections. I'd thought prior to this it would be with clomid. They then go through days your expected in for your scan, and then DH bit too. 
I started on Day 1 of my next cycle, and went in that day for a baseline scan to check lining is thin and nothing untoward on ovaries. So it was quick to get started, not like IVF LP and all the DR you need.
Hope this helps, but any questions let me know.
Warbabe


----------

